# [AMD64] Suspend to ram

## nanaki82

Salve ragazzi, ho un portatile amd64, e non riesco a far funzionare lo standby. Sia se utilizzo `echo mem > /sys/power/state`, sia l'hibernate-script (anche se installato con accept keywords), va in standby, ma non resuma piu' :'((

La partizione "default resume" e' la mia partizione di swap

qualcuno mi aiutiii!!!

----------

## Luca89

Visto che hai dato molte poche informazioni l'unica cosa che posso fare è consigliarti due guide:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/power-management-guide.xml

Buona lettura.

----------

## nanaki82

Che altre info ti servono? ho seguito la guida che mi hai linkato sul power management, e infatti in quella mi fa usare l'hibernate-script, va in standby ma non riparte piu', e devo spegnere brutalmente...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Ad esempio che scheda video hai ? che driver usi ? che cosa dicono i log? di informazioni da postare ce ne sono come vedi!

----------

## bandreabis

up?

Mi interessa questa discussione.

Andrea

----------

## lavish

non capisco se usi suspend o suspend2... inoltre nel titolo del thread hai detto di usare suspend to ram, ma poi  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La partizione "default resume" e' la mia partizione di swap 

 

Non ho mica capito bene  :Razz: 

Ci posti /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf privo di commenti?

----------

## nanaki82

scusate se rispondo solo adesso ma ho avuto da fare con un esame...  :Razz: 

allora, ho un ati x200m e ho installato i driver x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.25.18 con accept_keyword.

lavish, intendevo l'opzione nel kernel "default resume" e' impostata sulla partizione di swap.

ecco il mio hibernate.conf

```

UseSysfsPowerState mem

Verbosity 4

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only

 DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

Unmount /mnt/share

Mount /mnt/share

 ChangeGrubMenu yes

 GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

 LockConsoleAs root

 OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

 OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

 GentooModulesAutoload yes

 DownInterfaces eth0

 UpInterfaces auto

StopServices alsasound

SwitchToTextMode yes

 XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

 XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

 XosdSettings --font -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-* --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50

```

----------

## bandreabis

Su?

----------

## oRDeX

My experience:

Macchina core2duo (amd64)

hibernate-ram e hibernate su tuxonice-sources, viaggiano   :Very Happy: 

Cmq per il suspend to ram non serve la resume partition.

Hai controllato i log di hibernate al successivo riavvio? magari il problema è lì

----------

## bandreabis

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> My experience:
> 
> Macchina core2duo (amd64)
> 
> hibernate-ram e hibernate su tuxonice-sources, viaggiano  
> ...

 

A me proprio non funziona con i suspend2. Proverò con tuxonice-sources.

Il mio sistema è questo, possibile che qualche componente dia disturbo?

----------

## djinnZ

da dannATO possessore di bestia simile... ATI Radeon Xpress 200M

verifica la versione di fglrx, con le ultime sembra funzionare ma bada ben bada ben... non funziona una cippa, tanto per cambiare.

----------

## bandreabis

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> da dannATO possessore di bestia simile... ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
> 
> verifica la versione di fglrx, con le ultime sembra funzionare ma bada ben bada ben... non funziona una cippa, tanto per cambiare.

 

Quindi la colpa è della dannata ATI?

Ma nessun workaround nessuno?

----------

## djinnZ

cerca sul forum internazionale ho visto di recente qualcosa, io ho rinunciato a compiz sul portatile per disperazione (ma tanto so che poi mi passa e ricomincio) e mi sono rivolto agli open, se non altro non skiantano ogni 30 secondi e visto che uso il kernel hardened... 

In ogni caso mi pare (verifica!) che devi fermarti agli 8.40.2 secondo il sito ati.

----------

## bandreabis

Non riesuma nemmeno da console senza nemmeno radeonfb.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

Il thread é un pò vecchio, sapete tutti come fare, ma non si sa mai:

 *nanaki82 wrote:*   

> allora, ho un ati x200m e ho installato i driver x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.25.18 con accept_keyword.
> 
> 

 

Il meccanismo ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge qualcosa é assolutamente disdicevole e deprecato (oltre che fastidioso e di difficile manutenzione). 

Nell'apposita sezione del manuale é spiegato nel dettaglio come usare /etc/portage/package.keywords.

----------

## bandreabis

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Il thread é un pò vecchio, sapete tutti come fare, ma non si sa mai:
> 
>  *nanaki82 wrote:*   allora, ho un ati x200m e ho installato i driver x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.25.18 con accept_keyword.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Acc.... speravo in buone notizie...   :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

ciao... ho reinstallato gentoo... sto reinstallando...

Niente X ma nemmeno niente resume... qual è il problema? Avere un sistema ATI/AMD????

Se è così non ci perdo nemmeno più un istante.... porc....ane

----------

## Alakhai

Ho un amico che ha una scheda ati e neanche a lui funziona il suspend aimè, però con gli ultimi driver almeno è riuscito a far funzionare compiz-fusion. Ha usato l'overlay di sabayon che lo trovi con layman, non so consigliarti altro, intanto inizia da lì

----------

## bandreabis

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> Ho un amico che ha una scheda ati e neanche a lui funziona il suspend aimè, però con gli ultimi driver almeno è riuscito a far funzionare compiz-fusion. Ha usato l'overlay di sabayon che lo trovi con layman, non so consigliarti altro, intanto inizia da lì

 

Io compiz-fusion NON lo voglio.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

